# Lye



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

Yesterday I made a batch of gms. I weighed my lye and it looked 'normal'. I then weighed my goat milk cubes, they looked fine. The goat milk is the same milk I have used in previous batches without any flecks/abnormal floaters. While I was blending the lye and milk, I noticed a few little black flecks in the mixture. I am assuming it is coming from the lye. So my question is, is this 'bad' and does anyone have any ideas what this may be? This is the first time I've ever seen these black flecks and it was quite worrisome. Thank you for any help or info you can give.  
Shawna


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Maybe from your pot you were using.. I know that the lye from hardware stores often has dirty looking crystals in it.. and I won't use it.. 
Barb


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks, Barb, I thought about the pot, too, but I wipe everything out before I use it. I'm guessing since I just got a new batch of lye that it's dirty crystals from it like you mentioned. :down Bummer, too, because I bought a large quantity.
Shawna


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

if you aren't making 100% GM soap, you can strain out your premix lye to remove any dirt flecks. I've never had that experience with my lye.


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

kidsngarden said:


> if you aren't making 100% GM soap, you can strain out your premix lye to remove any dirt flecks. I've never had that experience with my lye.


I do make 100% goat milk soap, but I'm confused as to why I still can't strain my lye, or do you mean strain it after I've mixed the milk and lye?


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I notice that sometimes when I get to the bottom of my lye bucket, I get small flicks of 'stuff' in the lye mixture. I just put it down to 'stuff' falling in the bucket and settling in my mixture. 
I figure it also could be a chemical reaction, since it is going through a chemical process anyway.
I also think that it could be metal deposits in the water... or goat milk.

I wouldn't worry to much if you strain it. I strain all my lye solution.. especially all goat milk, to get rid of those DOS. (dreaded orange spots)


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I premix most of my lye, so strain all of it. And yes even in the 50 gallon bags, lye has impurities in it.

Now nothing like the drain'o type lyes do, which contain actual heavy metal. Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

[/quote]I do make 100% goat milk soap, but I'm confused as to why I still can't strain my lye, or do you mean strain it after I've mixed the milk and lye?
[/quote]

My experience has been that once my lye is dissolved in the milk on 100% GM, the milk would burn by the time I get it through my fine mesh strainer. I only strain my premixed solution like vicki does.


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

You could mix your lye with 1/2 Aloe or Water - and use the other 1/2 FROZEN GM. I never use fresh - its too tough to keep from burning. Its totally saved many failed batches by using frozen GM.

I have noticed the "flecks" have to do with mixing the lye in the liquid too quickly. Or dumping it all at once. That is when I have noticed more "floaters".

HTH


----------

